# Fiat Chrysler notice...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Your'e home early today!


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Hilarious... people are odd


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Your'e home early today!


Memorial Day. Every American gets a day off to eat burgers and hot dogs, bbq and drink beer... somehow forgetting that today is really meant to honor our fallen hero’s overseas.

We are a glutinous society in many ways. Needs to stop.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I masturbate in the shower so much I get a hard on if I’m outside and it starts raining


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

This thread is seriously disturbed.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I masturbate in the shower so much I get a hard on if I’m outside and it starts raining


Your married right?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Pulling back over a dozen condoms and a softball sized ball of tampons is disturbing.... not this thread...lol!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Your married right?


Girlfriend. I’m sure he’s covered.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Your married right?


Yes, it’s a joke I heard years ago and thought it was funny


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> This thread is seriously disturbed.



you aint heard nothing yet....:surprise::devil3::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you aint heard nothing yet....:surprise::devil3::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Not with you around....I better put some ear plugs. hmm how about some tape on my monitor?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Should I have put a free speech warning for our northern brothers at the beginning of this thread? lol!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Your married right?



Of course, why do you think he has to masturbate so much?








.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Memorial Day. Every American gets a day off to eat burgers and hot dogs, bbq and drink beer... somehow forgetting that today is really meant to honor our fallen hero’s overseas.
> 
> We are a glutinous society in many ways. Needs to stop.





I agree with you for the most part but my town is one of the exceptions. We had a parade, a couple speeches, and a 21 gun salute for the fallen veterans. That included some members of the town who were well loved by almost all in town. My wife grew up right next to one of them and went to his funeral this past month.


It's okay to be glutinous, no worse than cigarettes or drinking. If that's how I want to die than so be it. Being lazy and mooching off of others all the time however is not good and doesn't correlate with weight most of the time. I am over 270lbs right now making me the third or second heaviest at our shop out of 30ish guys. But I know I am also 3rd or 4th in the number of real hours of work put in too. I often skip lunch and if I am more than 5ish minutes late I start my time 30 mins late and end it 30mins late. Our laziest guy is one of our biggest, but our second laziest is one of the skinniest.














.


----------

